# Harzer- Mountainbike- Marathon- Cup 2008



## chris29 (17. Dezember 2007)

Moin, 
in 2008 soll erstmals der Harzer- Mountainbike- Cup ausgefahren werden.
Die dazugehörigen Veranstaltungen werden sein:
Altenau am 25.05.08
Biesenrode am 15.06.08
Clausthal- Zfd. am 22.06.08
Braunlage (seit 2007 neu im Harz) am 13.07.08
Schierke am 30.08.08
und  in Neustadt i. Harz findet am 06.09.08 das Finale statt!

Der Cup wird auf den Halb- und Langstrecken ausgefahren. In die gesamtwertung kommen alle Fahrer die für die jeweilige Strecke gemeldet haben automatisch, Ihr braucht Euch also nur wie bisher zu dem Rennen anmelden, keine zus. Kosten oder Anmeldeformulare.
Infos findet Ihr dazu ab Ende Januar auf www.harzer-mtb-cup.de


----------



## Monday (17. Dezember 2007)

Geil !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (17. Dezember 2007)

Das ist echt super ! Die aufgeführten Marathons sind sicherlich alle auf ihre Art besonders im Harz ! ( Ich hoffe nur in Biesenrode wird es mehr Parkplätze geben, wenn mehr Leute kommen  )


----------



## ihadub (17. Dezember 2007)

klingt richtig gut


----------



## atrailsnail (17. Dezember 2007)

Das ist ja fantastisch! so könnte das ja mal richtig was werden mit dem Harz als MTB-Revier. 
Ich stelle mir vor, dass es nicht so einfach war, alle Veranstalter unter einen Hut zu kriegen, oder?
Habt ihr die Volksbank als Sponsor gewinnen können? (Die sponsern auch die "bike-arena"). 
Bin sehr gespannt auf die weitere Entwicklung! 

Besten Dank für euren Einsatz!!!


----------



## Racer09 (17. Dezember 2007)

Hab an den Ma in Clausthal Zellerfeld schlechte Erinnerungen. Bin dort in meinem 1. oder 2. Jahr U23 gefaren (ca.98 oder 99). Auf der langen Runde waren 2 Runden zu fahren, ende der 1. Runde war ne mega lange Laufpassage, danach war ich weit vorne, aber danach wurde ich als 1. fett fehlgeleitet. Ende der ersten regulären Runde war ich jenseits Platz 20 durchgereicht, Motivation null und seitdem ist das Rennen für mioch ein rote Tuch, auch wenn schön...


----------



## chris29 (18. Dezember 2007)

Die Laufpassage war in diesem Jahr nicht mehr vorhanden. Die Ausschilderung war m.E. gut, bis auf eine kleine Stelle, die aber nicht weiter wild war.
Einen Sponsor haben wir für den Cup leider noch nicht, also wenn jemand Interesse hat?! Wir werden diesen aber auch ohne Sponsor finanzieren, also geben wird es ihm in jedem Fall!
Ich hoffe der Cup wird gut angenommen und der Harz erwacht mal so allmählich aus seinem Dornröschenschlaf.......
Danke für euer Interesse!


----------



## geniusrc10 (18. Dezember 2007)

schreib mir grade so die termine für 2008 zusammen.
bis jetzt nur eine überschneidung.
15.06. ist auch 24 h mara in chemnitz und
der frank marini macht an dem tag den mara in arnstadt
vielleicht noch mal zusammensetzen und was ändern?


----------



## Racing Peter (20. Dezember 2007)

nursoviel: der Harz, mein Harz, is nix für Warmduscher. Wer friert, trinkt 'nen Schierker ;-)


----------



## Litespeed 73 (31. Dezember 2007)

Ich zieh ab Februar von Oberbayern nach HH und wird wohl auf jedenfall den einen oder anderen Harzmarathon mitfahren. Gibs noch andere interessante Marathons oder CC-Rennen im Norden?


----------



## Peter88 (1. Januar 2008)

Litespeed 73 schrieb:


> Gibs noch andere interessante Marathons oder CC-Rennen im Norden?



Nein.

Es gibt noch: NRW MA Trophy, 
IXS NRW Cup,
BL Rennen in Bad Salzdetfurth 
und die Challenge 4 mtb

Aber ist alles mehr in der Mitte Deutschlands


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holiday (2. Januar 2008)

toll, biesenrode ist parallel zum bikefestivall in willingen


----------



## escezet (3. Januar 2008)

werden alle rennen in 3 streckenlängen eingeteilt wie in altenau?wenn ja wär gut dann kann meine freundin auch alle rennen mitfahren.


----------



## der [email protected] (3. Januar 2008)

Hi Leute,
Also, wer kann, sollte auf jeden Fall Bad Salzdetfurth mitfahren!!! Bin letztes Jahr mitgefahren und muss sagen, dass es das beste Rennen war, wo ich bis jetzt mitgefahren bin! Die Stimmung, die Leute und das ganze drum herum...einfach genial! Was auch sehr empfehlenswert ist, Pyrmonter Marathon aus der Challenge 4 MTB.


----------



## chris29 (4. Januar 2008)

escezet schrieb:


> werden alle rennen in 3 streckenlängen eingeteilt wie in altenau?wenn ja wär gut dann kann meine freundin auch alle rennen mitfahren.



Moin!
Die Wertung des Harzcups erfolgt immer auf der mittleren- und langen Distanz. Die kurzen Runden werden nicht gewertet, da nicht jeder Veranstalter 3 Streckenlängen anbietet.


----------



## Mario Mazzotti (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo Christian,

super Sache für den Harz ( Altenau)

Jetzt haben auch Harzer Biker einen Marathon Cup 

Bitte verzettelt euch aber nicht; 4 Termine als Höhepunkte der Saison hätten 
sicherlich auch gereicht. Nicht die Menge ist wichtig, sondern die Qualität der 
Veranstaltungen!



gruss Mario aus Vienenburg

P.S. Weitere MTB Termine auf meiner Homepage www.harzbiken.de


----------



## chris29 (8. Januar 2008)

Die Seite: www.harzer-mtb-cup.de füllt sich langsam aber sicher mit Informationen, also nachschauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mario Mazzotti (13. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
du suchst noch geeignete MTB RENN TERMINE ?

Schaue www.harzbiken.de

 60x MTB RENN TERMINE im Überblick 

gruss
Mario aus Vienenburg
www.harzbiken.de


----------



## Mario Mazzotti (13. Januar 2008)

Hallo Christian,

Ihr in Altenau gebt euch große Mühe, die Info unter die BIKER zu bringen

Die Homepage harzer mtb cup finde ich auch sehr gut, jedoch schaue mal 
auf die Homepages der anderen Mitveranstalter.
Überhaupt kein Wort über den NEUEN HARZER CUP auf deren Seiten.

 Gruss
MARIO aus Vienenburg
www.harzbiken.de


----------



## iglg (13. Januar 2008)

Holiday schrieb:


> toll, biesenrode ist parallel zum bikefestivall in willingen



Jo, finde ich auch blöd, aber wie ist denn der Modus des Cups? Wenn es ein Steichergebnis gibt, wäre das ja nicht so schlimm.

Sonst ist es ja schon eine gute Idee, die die Nordbiker vllt. aktiviert ?!


----------



## chris29 (14. Januar 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Jo, finde ich auch blöd, aber wie ist denn der Modus des Cups? Wenn es ein Steichergebnis gibt, wäre das ja nicht so schlimm.
> 
> Sonst ist es ja schon eine gute Idee, die die Nordbiker vllt. aktiviert ?!



Evt. wird es ein Strechergebnis geben.


----------



## chris29 (29. Januar 2008)

chris29 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Die Wertung des Harzcups erfolgt immer auf der mittleren- und langen Distanz. Die kurzen Runden werden nicht gewertet, da nicht jeder Veranstalter 3 Streckenlängen anbietet.



Hier mal neue Auswertun:

Punkteverteilung Harzer- Mountainbike- Cup
Keine Unterscheidung der Distanzen, es gibt eine Gesamtwertung nach Punkten. Die Teilnehmer können wahlweise die Kurz- bzw. Langdistanz fahren, wobei es auf der kurzen Distanz weniger Punkte zu verteilen gibt um die erbrachte Leistung auf der Langdistanz höher zu bewerten. Am Ende der Serie werden die eingefahrenen Punkte gewertet!

Altersklassen:
Herren (89-68), Masters (ab 67), Damen (ab 1989)
Keine Unterscheidung Lizenz / Hobby!
Punkteverteilung:Langdistanz
Platz	Punkte
1	100
2	95
3	90
4	85
5	80
6	75
7	70
8	65
9	60
10	55
11	50
12	45
13	40
14	35
15	30
16	27
17	24
18	21
19	18
20	15
21	12
22	10
23	9
24	8
25	7

Punkteverteilung:Kurzdistanz
Platz	Punkte
1	70
2	65
3	60
4	55
5	50
6	45
7	40
8	35
9	30
10	27
11	24
12	21
13	18
14	15
15	12
16	10
17	9
18	8
19	7
20	6
21	5
22	4
23	3
24	2
25	1


----------



## escezet (29. Januar 2008)

also is die 70km distanz in altenau =kurzdistanz oder die 35km strecke??


----------



## manuel e. (29. Januar 2008)

moinsen!!
die 78km in altenau ist die "kurzstrecke". die 39km runde zählt net zur wertung.

gruss manuel.


----------



## chris29 (30. Januar 2008)

Die 78 Km sind die Kurzdistanz in Altenau


----------



## chris29 (5. März 2008)

Moin!
Die Streckenlängen in Clausthal und Braunlage haben sich auch geändert, diese sind: Clausthal: Kurz (Mittel): 68 Km /1560 Hm , lang: 102 Km / 2340 hm
Braunlage: Kurz: 54 Km 1500 Hm und Lang: 96 Km 2500 Hm es mus eine 19 Km Runde gefahren werden mit ca 500 Hm


----------



## chris29 (5. März 2008)

Infos zu den einzelnen Rennen findet Ihr auch in einem 2- Seitigen Artikel in der Spezialausgabe "MTB-Marathon" der Bike Sport News! und natürlich unter www.harzer-mtb-cup.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

